# Ferrari 458 detailing - Beau Technique - Polish Angel Midlands



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Work and home commitments are pretty hectic and have been for a while. This is brief but a nice vehicle and a pleasure to work on. Client made contact from North East of England requiring an all round comprehensive detail including 3 stage paint correction. Interior and engine bay detail with long term protection. A regimented wash process and 3 stage decontamination was applied then wheeled into the workshop for 3 days of fun and frivolity. Varied polishing media ( Flex / Rupes with Lake Country pads and Sonax perfect finish ) used to gain acceptable results followed by final step with Polish Angel 9h primer ( invincible ) Final coating was 2 layers of Polish Angel cosmic glass coat. Glass sealed with Gtechnic and wheels sealed with Sonax spray sealant.


P1140188 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140191 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140192 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140193 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140194 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140196 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140179 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140180 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140181 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140197 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140198 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140199 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140202 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140204 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140187 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1140200 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


P1140203 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Top job bro


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Fantastic work on an equally amazing car! :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Love these! 
Does anyone else think the front arch gap is huge?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool beans Mr B :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Lovely car, finish looks great


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunning car!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely work Scott , although yours didn't look nowhere near as bad as the one that I did last year 

Love these cars just beautiful one of my favourite Ferrari's :thumb:

Mario


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely car, good work!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Love these!
> Does anyone else think the front arch gap is huge?


Yeah have to agree that was one of the things I noticed.

Awesome car though. That interior is just fabulous!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Brilliant work! The finish is superb!! 

I must be the only one who doesn't actually like this model!! ....yes I'll go and hide....in a box....on a muddy field


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Top job:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice work 

Was down in the New Forest at the end of last week and popped into the Ferrari/Maserati dealership in Lyndhurst with my Son..........some of the 458's they had in there were absolutely :argie:


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful work, cant help but feel Ferrari could have come up with a more suited wheel


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Cracking car and job. Can't help but notice the extinguisher in the corner of the room. very appropriate for this model!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Scott - good skills!:buffer:

With that dealer sticker in the rear window I'm surprised you can see anything out the back!:speechles



Gheezer said:


> The cars are fitted with a front lifter device to the suspension that raises the car over speed bumps etc. Hence the big gap.


Front Axle Lift is an optional extra which this car doesn't have, that is the standard ride height:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks all. Yes, arch gap seemed a little extra than normal which I would assume was down to the axle lift option. Had the same when taking some pictures after working on a clients aventadore. Very nice car though im not a fan of the lack of carpet and everything being alcantara if im honest. Would of attempted to document better but I really didnt get a feel for the place I was working so just cracked on and got the job done.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Gheezer said:


> The cars are fitted with a front lifter device to the suspension that raises the car over speed bumps etc. Hence the big gap.





Summit Detailing said:


> Front Axle Lift is an optional extra which this car doesn't have, that is the standard ride height:thumb:


I recon Gheezer knows his onions so to speak, he sees the odd 458 every now and then  :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Scott, on an equally nice car!!


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

I have to say that that's an excellent job, Scott.

And I should know - that's my car.

Looked really great when it was delivered on Saturday.

Thank you Scott.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

RipVega said:


> I have to say that that's an excellent job, Scott.
> 
> And I should know - that's my car.
> 
> ...


Glad it landed with you all ok and your happy Ash. Thanks once again for your custom and enjoy that beauty


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome. that interior is sexual :lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Majestic result from the BT house of quality the success continues, great work Scott.

John Tht.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Not all uk 458's have the lift system. These cars ride too high in a lot of people's opinion, it's really easy to lower them a touch though, as they use coilovers as standard. I helped an owner lower one recently, wasn't difficult. There is a thread running on ferrari chat about it, car looks loads better slightly dropped.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Scott


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

What more can I say that has not already been said. Glossy, wet and the way a new car should be delivered. Top show m8.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Superb work


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking job


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great! 

Beautiful car!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Imran_akn said:


> Beautiful work, cant help but feel Ferrari could have come up with a more suited wheel


I'm the same, Ferrari are very much like Kiwis/Aussies when it comes to putting wheels on their cars. They all choose ones that don't don't suit



moono16v said:


> Brilliant work! The finish is superb!!
> 
> I must be the only one who doesn't actually like this model!! ....yes I'll go and hide....in a box....on a muddy field


For me I've not liked them since they stopped having curves, not to say I wouldn't say no lol`



RipVega said:


> I have to say that that's an excellent job, Scott.
> 
> And I should know - that's my car.
> 
> ...


Hes done a fantastic job, the finish looks absolutely flawless 

How do you like the 458?



Beancounter said:


> I recon Gheezer knows his onions so to speak, he sees the odd 458 every now and then  :lol:


You should ask Chris where he used to work


----------

